# Not recording “duplicates,” thinks they’re on the same channel



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

One passes for multiple series aren’t recording. When I check Recording Activity, I see the shows that should have been recorded appearing as two line items for the same channel, each marked as not recorded because they’re duplicates. But the show wasn’t recorded.

For these series I have the one passes set to all channels, and I think maybe that’s the problem? It seems the shows are playing simultaneously on two separate channels yet the Bolt is seeing them as being on the same channel and getting confused… Changing the one pass to a specific channel seems to maybe fix it, as at least now upcoming episodes are being marked to record. Anyone else seeing this issue? These one passes had been recording correctly previously.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Issue is vaguely described but remove any duplicate channels or channels you don’t watch from your lineup. The set the One Pass to only the single channel you want to record. That should fix it.


----------

